# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  New rubber ducky

## kyratshooter

I have a new toy.

Got one of these for the summer fishing.

http://tufox.com/hobie/index.html

Mine is old and has no trolling motor or fish-finder but I hope to get some use out of it on the neignborhood lake.

----------


## Rick

That's pretty spiffy. Looks like a lot of fun.

----------


## jake abraham

I want one

----------


## Winter

That is so cool.

It needs a 25hp Johnson. Get her up on step.

----------


## SARKY

Damn! If that isn't the caddilac of inner tubes.

----------


## crashdive123

Pretty slick.

----------


## kyratshooter

> That is so cool.
> 
> It needs a 25hp Johnson. Get her up on step.


I don't have a 20, do you think a 50hp Mercury would work?

----------


## Mischief

I have one for sale  great contion with the rowing package.and a electric trolling motor(never used) for sale,Panama City,FL pick up  Trades considered also.

----------


## hunter63

Very cool, one never have to many boats.........
Looks like a nice little portable fishing platform...Don't need a trailer, right?

----------


## Winter

> I don't have a 20, do you think a 50hp Mercury would work?


You better counterbalance it with a keg of beer on the bow.

----------


## Rick

How's that gonna work? He'll get to the middle of the lake, start drinking beer and just row in a circle. Ya gotta have two hands to man the oars. Either that or he'll start two fisted drinkin' and never get back home. That last one might work.

----------


## hunter63

Now that sounds like spark plug fishin'..........
You, maybe a friend, 30 pack....your fishing gear, and a couple of spark plugs.
Tie on a spark plug, cast out and pop a cold one.

Now one of two things will happen,.... you will start catching fish on the spark plug, or you will run out of beer..........
In either case, it's time to go home.

----------


## birdman6660

Very nifty little boat !

----------


## kyratshooter

> Very cool, one never have to many boats.........
> Looks like a nice little portable fishing platform...Don't need a trailer, right?


Like is sits is weighs less than 50 pounds.  Even with three back surgeries I can get this one on and off the roof rack by myself.  It is actually lighter than it looks especally considering the thick polyurathene used in the floats.  3/4" and 1" steel tubing is all that holds it together.  The seat is nylon mesh.  

Due to the weather I have not had a chance to get it out.  I picked it up Saturday and the wind was gusting at 20 mph and yesterday it started raining, has not really stopped yet.  I will be teaching for the next two days but I hope to throw it in the water tomorrow afternoon.  Temp is suposed to reach near 70 and hopefully the wind will stay calm.

----------


## hunter63

That sounds like a cool rig......i like the idea of being able to handle it your self.
When you dicide you want to go....just go.

I wouldn't have room for the dog, so I'll stick to the small duck boat or canoe or big duck/fishing boat or the 10 ft V-hull (river bank boat) or still looking for a 12 ft jon boat,and need to build the pirouge....... yeah need lots of boats....that way if you lose one,(not mentioning any F.A.R.T. names) you have redundent system.

----------


## Mischief

If your dog is not to large the Cabels duck decoy skid/float will tuck in nice at the rear. I have seen some of these rigs with those noodle floats the kids use, mounted on all the sides.

----------


## kyratshooter

No noodles and no dog to worry about.  

Small cooler with beverages will be to the left, tackle box to the right.  One rod holder remains on the oar mount.  I intend to paddle and fish until I have to take a nap, then start over.

I figure between the life jacket and the floating seat cushion if I doze off and fall out of the chair I will remain afloat until I can scramble back to the boat.  Apparently this is an anticipated behavior pattern since the mfg includes a tether strap to attach to ones' ankle as if the rig were a surf board.

----------


## Rick

> I intend to paddle and fish *until I have to take a nap*, then start over.


Jeeze. If that were my target I'd never get out of the truck. I'd never leave the house for that matter.

----------


## hunter63

> ..........................I figure between the life jacket and the floating seat cushion if I doze off and fall out of the chair I will remain afloat until I can scramble back to the boat.  Apparently this is an anticipated behavior pattern since the mfg includes a tether strap to attach to ones' ankle as if the rig were a surf board.


LOL, Thanks for that, funniest thing I have read in a while.......but true!
Mast have happened to more than one person.

Naps are good.......zzzzzzzz

----------


## tuxdad

Looks like a mighty fine set up.. Wish I could score one of those for my area... Doesn't look like Hobie makes them anymore..

Thanks for sharing !! Good luck with it !!

----------


## kyratshooter

The use of this rig will demand that I return the AR7 to its origional floating configuration and I might have to actually use a holster for my carry gun!  

I can see me diving head first into a half frozen, muddy Kentucky, river trying to retreive my .38 snubbie after falling from my pocket. 

I am also wondering how far the recoil of a 12 ga hi-brass load will move this little rig in the opposite direction from my shots if I decide to use it duck hunting.  I weigh a bit over 200 and the boat is 50 and shotgun 10 and a Hi-brass load has .....anybody have a calculator?

----------


## hunter63

LOL, will be a real "female dog" to stand up to shoot......just be sure you are pointed in the right direction....Those straight up shots hurt.

I actually looked at those before I picked up the small duck boat...can't stand up in that either.

----------


## Rick

Suggest you go with a lanyard for the snubby, the shotgun and the beer cozy. It's possible that when firing the shotgun the off sided blast might violently spin you in a circle. Centrifugal force could deprive you of your right to drink and that fancy fire stick. Oh, yeah. You might want a croakies for your glasses. Might by why the last guy got rid of it.

----------


## crashdive123

Or you could just leave it on the roof rack of your jeep and use it for a duck blind.

----------


## Rick

That's what I like about Crash. No nonsense and completely practical. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Oh, wait. That's for Hunter..........never mind.

----------


## hunter63

Hey, y'all been peeking?....love the dish...only cost a tad more to go first class.

----------

